# Tribute to Granny .... My craziest bag ever ......



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This bag is inspired on the past.

It takes me back to the times that Granny was wearing her corselette (corslet) to get in shape, to the times the plastic roses were on the sideboard and the times people were living an uncomplicated life, without stress and pressure.

On the front of the bag there is Grandma's corslet and at the backside there are the framed (embroidered) roses, framed with black lace.
Inside the lining is black satin.

Grandma didn't wear denim; to bring those times together I've chosen to use blue denim.

Perhaps this bag is a little bit unusual, I wouldn't use it to visit Church on Sunday, but otherwise... it should't be a problem.

Enjoy!


----------



## welsh wooly (Mar 3, 2014)

I love it, you have the conservative side with the roses and the slightly naughty side with the corselette, you can chose which side of you show the world depending on what side you show the world when you carry it.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Actually i think your bag is beautiful and unique,certainly a very beautiful memory of your granny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mothers Roost (Nov 9, 2014)

That is so funny, I love it. Yes, I remember those things too. Never wore one myself but mother and grandmother sure did. Love the roses too. Very clever.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My mum always said she would not be able to walk if she did not wear her corset.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

l love this bag!....especially the corset side....l like 'quirky' !


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

I love your bag! Great job!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I love it!! Granny would be so proud!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You did a great job of honoring your grandmother! Love them!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are gorgeous!! Beautiful work :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

That's wonderful!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Lovely! Great ideas!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Actually i think your bag is beautiful and unique,certainly a very beautiful memory of your granny. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love it. I never wore a corset but I remember seeing them in stores. I'm sure your grandmother would love it.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Beautiful, one-of-a-kind bag! It's a nice tribute.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Great bag and I would take it to church. I'm sure God has a sense of humor. LOL


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

It does look a bit like a corset! What an imagination you have.

All your bags are lovely.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

It's beautiful and one-of-a-kind! I wouldn't have a problem taking it to church.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

That is adorable I love it.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Mollie said:


> It's beautiful and one-of-a-kind! I wouldn't have a problem taking it to church.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

lil rayma said:


> Great bag and I would take it to church. I'm sure God has a sense of humor. LOL


I'm sure He does He created us LOL


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Louette said:


> I'm sure He does He created us LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, I love your replies!


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

I love it! It is another unique and lovely bag you made.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Marly, your new bag is gorgeous ! You are so talented ! Love it ! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

They look great. Pity you are not here, the government has ordered shops to start charging 5p for the useless carrier bags they used to supply for free, I bet you make a fortune selling shopping bags.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I think the bags are beautiful.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How nice. I like it.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

st1tch said:


> They look great. Pity you are not here, the government has ordered shops to start charging 5p for the useless carrier bags they used to supply for free, I bet you make a fortune selling shopping bags.


The same thing is happening here, city by city.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## ellasnan (Mar 23, 2013)

I would use it at church. It is lovely. The ladies at our church (sorry - chapel. We are in Wales) would all be asking about it.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Love it. I remember my grandmother's corselets and those big long strings. She kept a few of the metal stays. They were used at different times when a family member had a cast on an arm or leg. The stays were perfect for itching.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

OMG...I love it!


----------

